# New Years Eve



## AdamWhitty89 (Jul 8, 2013)

Been looking around at options for New Year's Eve but everywhere is charging ridiculous amounts of money. 
Looking for a nice meal or buffet with drinks included and some sort of view of fireworks.
Anyone know of anywhere that's not asking you to take out a loan to pay for it??


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

i agree..i was asking around yesterday and i got crazy prices of 800aed per person and up...thats insane..! looking to have dinner and nice view of the fireworks too


----------



## AdamWhitty89 (Jul 8, 2013)

It's crazy! A lot of very 'average and normal' restaurants that would normal cost you a couple of hundred dizzers for a meal and couple of drinks are hiking prices up into the thousands! I expect to pay that at atlantis or overlooking the burj khalifa but literally EVERYWHERE is way overpriced!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

EVERYWHERE bumps up their prices NYE. Sadly it's just the norm here.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome to Dubai. Expect prices to go up even more if you think 800 aed is beyond imagination next year. Wanna pass NYE in style gotta pony up


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

it's just another day/night. just be with the people you love


----------



## niyati (Nov 2, 2013)

Check out Barca Club. I found it online today while facing the same problem. I think the New Years deal was advertised on zomato.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

AdamWhitty89 said:


> Anyone know of anywhere that's not asking you to take out a loan to pay for it??


DIY BBQ @ beach?


----------



## AdamWhitty89 (Jul 8, 2013)

Think Barca club is a good shout! Snacks and drinks all in for 450 dizzers! And views of Atlantis fireworks!


----------



## niyati (Nov 2, 2013)

I have no clue if this place is any good but the deal almost seems too good to be true.

(I'm not allowed to post URLs yet. I'll paste it in the next post. I think this is my 4th post so I should be able to.)

Since I lived in Madrid until recently, I'm really tempted.


----------



## niyati (Nov 2, 2013)

Sorry, I'm still not being able to paste the URL.

It's a place called Seville's. This is what the ad says:

Spend an unforgettable “Noche Vieja”, the Spanish way, with a four-course menu and the traditional 12 grapes ceremony at midnight. At 3am Seville’s will connect live to “La Puerta del Sol” in Madrid to see in the New Year in Spain. Complimentary entrance to ‘Dance through the decades’ at the Pyramids Rooftop Gardens after midnight. 
Dhs450 (including unlimited house beverages). 8pm-midnight. Pyramids at Wafi (04 324 4100).


----------



## AdamWhitty89 (Jul 8, 2013)

Well I have just called them and you can book a table out on the terrace (views of atlantis fireworks) however when I asked if bookings were filling up she said no not really! Smells fishy! If it was any good I'm sure it would be a lot busier?


----------



## niyati (Nov 2, 2013)

That's definitely not a good sign at all. But I miss Madrid bad enough to go eat dinner on a less important night just to check it out. It would really be cool to spend nye at a spanish place


----------



## AdamWhitty89 (Jul 8, 2013)

Such a pain to sort out! I'm going having to go out as I have my mum and her partner out for the holidays! If I didn't have any visiting I'd be hitting a house party with friends or sandance! Simples!


----------



## niyati (Nov 2, 2013)

check 63 New Year's Eve parties in Dubai on timeout dubai. There are some pretty good deals there.


----------



## niyati (Nov 2, 2013)

My friend is visiting me for nye and she used to be my roommate in madrid. That's why I'm so stuck on the place. If I don't like it, then it's definitely going to be sandance. Or do you suppose I should stop acting like a sentimental idiot and just buy tickets for sandance?


----------



## AdamWhitty89 (Jul 8, 2013)

Lik I said if I didn't have family over I would play it and and cheapER and head to sandance! Good luck getting off the palm after though :/


----------



## niyati (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh dear!! I don't have a car or even a local driving license!! Wouldn't have thought of that myself. Thanks a lot for that. This is exhausting.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Check the restaurants at Dusit Thani, they should have views of the Burj Khalifa.

http://www.dusit.com/dusit-thani/en...floor-kicks-off-the-festive-season-early.html


----------

